# Weird Yawning Thing



## rkendrick (May 30, 2013)

My year old Nubian/Alpine just started doing this weird yawning--but not really yawning, more like yawing--- thing. I thought he had like what horses get: choke; but he's eating and drinking and pooping like normal. Temp is normal. No cough. No runny nose. No chest rttles. He did this before he was wethered by the vet, who said he'd seen other goats do it and its just a quirky thing some do. He's lost some weight, the goat not the vet, but if I'd just been banded I'd go off my feed too for a few days. I thought maybe worms? I use Molly's Herbal. My vet likes to tease me because I know horses inside and out so he listens to me when its one of them, but I'm new to goats and so he said I have to get used to their quirks. I believe him. But has anybody else have a goat who does this?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check in his mouth, to make sure, there isn't anything bothering him there, such as an abscess or stuck cud, in his check. Be very careful, they have very sharp teeth in the back.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yawning-ish thingy can be a sign of pain ( ever see a Doe in labor ) but also I have some who do it more than others and often for no apartent reason, just quirky, ....but first like Toth said..make sure there isnt anything going on in his mouth..also when you see it happen..check for bloat..even minor bloat can be more uncomfortable for some then others..but if all seems well other than the yawning-ish thingy...I wouldnt worry...just keep a close eye on him...


----------



## rkendrick (May 30, 2013)

Thanks to both. He has just been wethered and since this was a late decision in his life, we had to go to the vet to get it done with the calf bander. I would say this is his "pain face" if it hadn't started before the wethering. Checked his teeth---as well as I could with my gloves on. And it was still a quick check. I think it could definitely be stuck cud because that's what this movement looks like---trying to dislodge something without human fingers. He doesn't wipe his face or move his tongue around though. I just can't feel it or feel it. I wish I had a small dental spectulum. Toth is so right: though teet are sharp!


----------

